# Anroid App APK File



## jonathanlord (Sep 29, 2014)

Can someone please post a link to the new APK file that can be download for those devices not able to access Google Play (Kindles, Blackberrys, etc)

Thank you


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I downloaded the APK using BlueStacks on my PC and then side loaded it onto my Kindle Fire HD, but it doesn't work right. The font is too big so the UI is messed up. I can't even get past the setup process because the font causes the OK button to be pushed off the bottom of the screen and I can't click it.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

There are plenty of apps that let you backup and e-mail an APK. I use "App Backup & Restore" to send things from my Android phone to my kindle.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

The new Kindle App is at the Amazon store. As expected, it does not allow streaming on the original Kindle Fire HD. It should work with the HDX.


----------



## DeepaTomas (Jul 9, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> I downloaded the APK using BlueStacks on my PC and then side loaded it onto my Kindle Fire HD, but it doesn't work right. The font is too big so the UI is messed up. I can't even get past the setup process because the font causes the OK button to be pushed off the bottom of the screen and I can't click it.


I have a Kindle Fire 8.9" device and the fonts looks fine. The exact device is Amazon KFJWI. What is the exact model of your device. Can you attach a screenshot?


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Are you able to stream?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DeepaTomas said:


> I have a Kindle Fire 8.9" device and the fonts looks fine. The exact device is Amazon KFJWI. What is the exact model of your device. Can you attach a screenshot?


They just released the app on the Amazon store. Looks like it's using the phone version of the app instead of the tablet version I was trying to use. I can now get through the setup because the menus are full screen. However when I try to stream it acts like it's going to, the UI changes and I get a spinning loading symbol, but then it crashes and the app resets.

I have a Kindle Fire HD 7" (gen 3)


----------



## jonathanlord (Sep 29, 2014)

There is definitely an issue with the one in Appstore, I get the start to stream the crash issue.
Yesterday I sideload the phone version and it worked. Today I saw the amazon one and replaced it now it doesn't work.

Now I can't find the phone apk that I sideload yesterday

I'm using an HDX 8.9"


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

+1 for Amazon app store v2.0.0-758632 will not stream (I am on home network), the app crashes and restarts but never streams video.

+1 request for someone to post the apk so I can try sideloading.


----------



## OCSMITH (Mar 16, 2006)

Bump


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I installed something called andy android, an android emulator, on my PC and was able to install the tivo app from the google play store. Streaming won't work on Andy since it says it is "modified".

I uploaded the apk file (com.tivophone.android_2.0.0_16699) to sendspace:
https://www.sendspace.com/file/lv5lrk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> The new Kindle App is at the Amazon store. As expected, it does not allow streaming on the original Kindle Fire HD. It should work with the HDX.


Why "expected"?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Why "expected"?


Based on Ice Cream Sandwich I think.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, the original Kindle Fire HD runs a form of 4.0.4 and Stream requires 4.1.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Just another reason for me to upgrade to the HDX soon. I've been eyeballing the new 8.9 refresh. Just waiting for a sale of some kind, I think, to pull the trigger.


----------



## jonathanlord (Sep 29, 2014)

Amazon now has the working App posted in the app store.:up:


----------

